# Level of work whats ok whats not



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an almost brand new Kubota B7800 30 HP tractor


I am generally the type of guy who works his equipment to its limits. I am not abusive but I am definatly getting my moneys worth regardless of what I am running driving etc. I also over service everything so it will not fail for lack of lube and maintenance.

yesterday I had to move a mountain of dirt. It was me my tractor and the soon to be rain so I basically ran it at 2000 RPMs all day loading the bucket as full as possible and racing the load to the end of my property and several low spots that needed filled. 

Will this tractor deal with work loads like this regularly or is this excessive. I havent the experience with them to know. I kind of fear i should have bought a larger tractor but when this project is done the work load will drop drastically. But ther are still several heavy work days up and coming before it gets easier.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that model, however, I have the one in my avatar and it just loves to run 2g rpm all day with either using bucket or backhoe and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LSG, with good maintenance practice these engines have been known to accumulate as many as 8,000 in a variety of applications. 

A good maintenance program that includes the proper warm up procedure, fluids, filters, and adjustments will ensure this machine will likely out last you.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey LSG,

I don't know how you could go wrong with the advise given. I'd just like to add that I've owned two Kubotas...and wished I'd never sold them.

One in particular was an L245. Totally abused and neglected, seldom serviced and had 3860 hours WITH a broken tach cable when it fell into my hands. I swore it looked like a highly popular rental unit...and still ran strong, stopped smoking when I changed the fluids, filters and added PowerServce to new, fresh fuel. I put it to work immediately, had almost 100 hours accumulated for the remainder of the year.

I sold it at a weak moment, offered to buy it back (twice) but the man won't cut loose.

SHARTEL


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I am unsure if the little orange tractor could handle it, but I have done that to my 4310 every time I mow.  All kidding aside, that is what is was made for!!!!!


----------



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

I am really happy to hear the input you guys gave me. I plan to work this thing to well worn out not death and not broken. 


I have some really good pictures of the mountain it moved over the weekend. I installed 320 feet of 10" drain field pipe and 6" sewer pipe last week. i had to hire an excavator for the dig as the sewer line hooked up at 10 feet of depth and the last owner leveled this property with concrete waste products chunks 6 feet long 6" thick came out of it. What a mess., The things you can find with a tractor I pulled out driveshafts engine parts a block and tackle steel pipes. And some large rocks. 

Did I mention the first excavator of the three ( long story with no happy ending) broke the city sewer line 45 minutes into the dig. 

Any way the little Kubota filled the holes and has began to level the driveway and yard. This will be a long term project. However I managed to get what I refer to as my own little rocky Mountains leveled out before it started pouring down rain today.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Just a side note, and you have gotten great advice up to this point. A diesel runs great at 2000rpm, you actually do more damage to a diesel running it at lower rpms because they hate to be lugged. That should be around the same rpm as the pto runs at anyway or close to it. Open that throttle and let her go, she will take it for sure.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

That problem with the city sewer line sounds like some of my projects!!


----------

